# C-sec + BTL



## dan528i (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello,

Can someone please double check this and tell me if this is correct:

RLTC // Lysis of Adhesions // BTL  (all on the same day//same surgery)
59514// 58740 //  58611

Q.: Is 58740 included w/ C/Sec or can billed separately???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Mar 10, 2009)

*section*

I would not code for lysis of adhesions. Usually these are inclusive to the procedure done, in this case the c-section. Now, there's a possibility that you could add the 22 modifier to allow for additional payment. If the adhesions were extensive, extra time, equipment, complications of the procedure due to adhesions. Then, you can submit the report and hope for increased payment. I haven't seen very often when the 22 is actually valid, but it does happen. That's also not saying the insurance will pay extra, but it's a possibility.


----------



## dan528i (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Alot !!!


----------

